# Will moss grow on a great stuff foam background?.



## Queipo37 (Jan 4, 2016)

Will moss grow on a cork and great stuff foam background? What type of material would you silicone to the foam to achieve this and what types of moss could I expect to grow like that?


----------



## jarteta97 (Jun 13, 2014)

Moss will definitely grow on cork, and I believe people have grown it on great stuff covered in silicone and peat. 

For moss types, I use neherp's tropical moss and I know that many others do as well, but I've also seen people use java moss provided it is kept constantly moist.


----------



## frogwatcher (May 9, 2013)

For me java is the way to go. Like jareta97 said it does need to be moist all the time as long as there is good humidity and you mist it. It will be fine.






this is one of my bonsai inspired "islands" i am growing it is covering the rock no substrate just the moss and stone. I can lift the whole mat by lifting the rock it will grab onto anything but glass 

Tip: if you do use java cut it all up into little pieces. every piece grows. The more prices you have the faster it will cover.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

As long as you have enough moisture and light, moss will grow anywhere. Including the glass (depending on species).


----------



## TJ_Burton (Jul 22, 2015)

Java moss does not have to be soppy at all times, but relative humidity must be high, and misting should be frequent (This viv is misted for 20 seconds every 12 hours and RH hangs around 80-90%). Same goes for other moss species normally grown aquatically.

I personally use Taxiphyllum and Vesicularia species regularly for vivariums with great success. They do have an adjustment period when going from aquatic to terrestrial, but given time and moisture, they switch over and grow strong from that point forward. It will even start popping up in unexpected places all on its own.


----------

